# Ask me about Politics



## ShortHair (Sep 4, 2012)

My main competency is computers, but that's not much help in fantasy. I'm also a junkie for politics, both theoretical and applied, and I'm kinda sneaky.

So come on down to Short Hair's Shoppe of Shameless Shifty Shenanigans. Browse our full assortment of devious plots and ruthless power plays. Set up a shadow government to keep your nobles happy while you sway their troops to your side. Impress your friends with your statecraft and skullduggery. This week only, coups d'etat and character assassination are 30% off.


----------



## FatCat (Sep 4, 2012)

Do you by any chance listen to political junkie on NPR, and if so, have you won the 'no-prize T-shirt'?


----------



## Varamyrr (Sep 5, 2012)

Well it might be a silly question - and perhaps that I don't formulate is properly - but could you give an example of causing a war through politics?


----------



## ShortHair (Sep 5, 2012)

Varamyrr said:


> Well it might be a silly question - and perhaps that I don't formulate is properly - but could you give an example of causing a war through politics?



Clausewitz is supposed to have said, "War is a continuation of politics by other means." You can cite that and say that every war is caused by politics. But Heinlein said that every war is fought over economics. I'd combine the two and say that major wars are fought because of geopolitics, and geopolitics is driven by economics.

Just as an example, let's take the Six-Day War. The US established Israel as a proxy state in the Middle East. The USSR armed Egypt in response. The Arabs had already tried to control shipping through the Suez Canal, but Israel refused to recognize their rights. Israel also complained that its borders, set by the 1949 armistice, were indefensible.

From a military standpoint, the solution would be to arm the Palestinians and try to retake Israel. That would have escalated into a direct confrontation between the superpowers, so it couldn't happen. Politics.

From an economic standpoint, shipping should have been open to both sides, so that their customers could decide the winner through purchases of their goods. Both sides wanted to deny markets to the other, so it couldn't happen. Politics.

From a humanitarian standpoint, the UN should have brokered peace between the Arabs and Israelis. That would have signaled to other countries that they could settle their differences without superpower backing, so it couldn't happen. Politics.

Instead the two sides provoked each other with attacks on civilians and soldiers, with claims that Israel would overthrow the Syrian government, and finally with Egypt's closure of the Straits of Tiran. Israel used that as a pretext to declare war. Thanks to their advantages in intelligence and equipment, the Israelis took the Sinai Peninsula, the Golan Heights, the West Bank, and the Gaza Strip.

The war happened, then, because with all the political constraints in play, there was no other way to resolve all the problems.

Not applicable to fantasy, you say? Replace the Arabs with dwarves, the Israelis with orcs, and the superpowers with feuding human empires. Inspiration is where you find it.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello everyone, please take a look at the Mythic Scribes guidelines about discussing Politics Here.

It's okay to discuss politics from a Fantasy world's point of view, but please avoid talking about real world politics.

Thanks!!


----------



## ShortHair (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay, yank the thread. Outta here, boys.


----------

